# Spring Loaded Tap Follower (with models / prints)



## Ecosta777 (Jul 17, 2021)

I have made a couple of these in the past. I recently made another one for larger taps. My originals were 1/2" diameter, and the center drilled end of the follower would only go up to about a 5/16" tap since it was so small. I made the new one 5/8" a diameter body and the follower portion is 5/16", allowing for bigger taps. I've attached the prints and models, as well as the McMaster part numbers for the spring and set screw. The set screw just needs a hole drilled into it. McMaster didn't have a long enough spring, so the set screw goes down over the follower inside the body, to put pressure on the spring and still allow the follower its full range of motion.

I used A2 tool steel and hardened, but another kind of steel may be used
McMaster spring 9657K389
McMaster set screw 94105A708


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 17, 2021)

I made a similar tap follower a while back.  I elected to use a 3/4" body as I use an 3/4" R8 collet with the Tormach TTS system in my mills and thus I don't have to change collets.  I also have a 3/4" chuck for the tailstock on my lathe.  I made the tip screw in and have both point and countersink tips.








						Super Size Tap Guide
					

I use a spring loaded tap guide whenever I tap holes on the mill.  It has some problems though.  Frequently, I don't have enough head room to fit a tap, a tap wrench, and the tap guide.  I am also limited to 1/4" taps and smaller. Finally, the usable travel is about .4" which is frequently not...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jul 17, 2021)

Ecosta777 said:


> I have made a couple of these in the past. I recently made another one for larger taps. My originals were 1/2" diameter, and the center drilled end of the follower would only go up to about a 5/16" tap since it was so small. I made the new one 5/8" a diameter body and the follower portion is 5/16", allowing for bigger taps. I've attached the prints and models, as well as the McMaster part numbers for the spring and set screw. The set screw just needs a hole drilled into it. McMaster didn't have a long enough spring, so the set screw goes down over the follower inside the body, to put pressure on the spring and still allow the follower its full range of motion.
> 
> I used A2 tool steel and hardened, but another kind of steel may be used
> McMaster spring 9657K389
> McMaster set screw 94105A708


Thank You for posting the drawings!


----------

